# Flashing ClockworkMod Touch Recovery



## hydr0nem (Aug 20, 2011)

Today, I was going to try to flash the new touch recovery and ran into some issues.. First off, I have adb installed with the USB drivers. I downloaded the .img file from the clockworkmod website for the Thunderbolt. I then moved the file to c:\

This is where I started to fail. I ran cmd prompt and typed cd c:\androidsdk\platform-tools and it changed the directory. I then typed adb reboot fastboot and while my phone was plugged in, it went into HBoot under Fastboot USB. Ok everything is going good so far, but then I typed adb devices and there was nothing listed under devices??

I've looked on how to actually add your phone so adb can recognize it and can't seem to find. Messing with the AVD I did manage to get adb devices to list my device, but when I then tried "fastboot flash recovery c:\recovery.img" it said " fastboot is not a recognized as an internal or external command, operable command or batch files"

So I am missing something obviously. Anyone care to add their two cents if they know their way around adb? I would really like to try the new touch recovery without paying $1.99. Thanks, hydr0


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

If your in fastboot its fastboot devices not adb devices
Put the recovery in the platform tools folder with the fastboot.exe
To flash the recovery from fast boot its " fastboot flash recovery (name of recovery)
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

~removed


----------



## hydr0nem (Aug 20, 2011)

mrreed2u said:


> If your in fastboot its fastboot devices not adb devices
> Put the recovery in the platform tools folder with the fastboot.exe
> To flash the recovery from fast boot its " fastboot flash recovery (name of recovery)
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I tried "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" and thats what it said fastboot is not a recognized as an internal or external command, operable command or batch files. I am basically having trouble getting my thunderbolt to connect to my computer...


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

hydr0nem said:


> I tried "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" and thats what it said fastboot is not a recognized as an internal or external command, operable command or batch files. I am basically having trouble getting my thunderbolt to connect to my computer...


Be a lot easier to help you here for live chat I can walk you threw it https://market.android.com/details?id=com.bboy.rootedshoutbox.broskii 
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## rotarydial (Jul 25, 2011)

Do it on your phone in terminal emulator. Put recovery-clockwork-touch-5.8.0.2-mecha.img file from clockworkmod site on sdcard (not in any folder) 
Enter these commands:
1) su (enter) 
2) flash_image recovery /sdcard/recovery-clockwork-touch-5.8.0.2-mecha.img (enter)

All set.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

I liked the touch but I like the old style better for some reason I flash back to the o style Altho I donated to koush

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if nandroids made in recovery 5.0.2.1 (immediate predecessor) will restore properly if chosen from recovery touch?

Is the auto boot to recovery when phone is charging while off intentional or a bug?


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

(CWR5.8.0.2)PG05IMG.zip

Rename the file to PG05IMG.zip and place in the root of ur sdcard, reboot into the bootloader via ur 7-in-1 reboot menu, or however-many-in-1 reboot menu u have, and just follow the on-screen instructions to flash.

Sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## del9800 (Aug 8, 2011)

GoldenCyn said:


> (CWR5.8.0.2)PG05IMG.zip
> 
> Rename the file to PG05IMG.zip and place in the root of ur sdcard, reboot into the bootloader via ur 7-in-1 reboot menu, or however-many-in-1 reboot menu u have, and just follow the on-screen instructions to flash.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Skytel


thanks worked like a charm...


----------



## grimez (Jul 20, 2011)

Am I the only one who couldn't get the touch version to properly wipe system/cache? It said the appropriate blocks could not be mounted. I donated my two bucks and flashed back to the old recovery.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Can u restore old nandroids?


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Correct me of I'm wrong but the 5.8.0.2 version of touch recovery was suppost to fix the sdcard mounting error. But I've tried various ways to install this, adb, bootloader ect. Still a no go, so unless there is a newer version with this bug fixed there is no point.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Can u restore old nandroids?


Yes, it isn't a new recovery, just an update, mine restored fine

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

mad96 said:


> Correct me of I'm wrong but the 5.8.0.2 version of touch recovery was suppost to fix the sdcard mounting error. But I've tried various ways to install this, adb, bootloader ect. Still a no go, so unless there is a newer version with this bug fixed there is no point.


My SD card mounts fine, I have had no problems with it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just flashed the touch recovery. Not sure if i like it yet or not?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Yes, it isn't a new recovery, just an update, mine restored fine
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Thanks 
I've been asking this question for quite sometime on various forums and you were the first to answer. I appreciate it. It stinks being ignored.


----------



## Derrtydozen (Jul 9, 2011)

GoldenCyn said:


> (CWR5.8.0.2)PG05IMG.zip
> 
> Rename the file to PG05IMG.zip and place in the root of ur sdcard, reboot into the bootloader via ur 7-in-1 reboot menu, or however-many-in-1 reboot menu u have, and just follow the on-screen instructions to flash.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Skytel


Thank you sir...simple and easy!


----------

